# machine restoration book.



## LEEQ (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm searching for a book on rebuilding/scraping and all. I can't seem to remember what it was called. I'm not looking for the entry level chiltons type manual. I have one of those for my bport. It's great, but not in depth enough for what I want. If someone could help me with a title on that book it would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 10, 2013)

Gary put on this link to the Connelly book "Machine Tool Reconditioning"

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/show...conditioning-and-Application-of-Hand-Scraping

These books were written in the late 40's and early 50's.  The basics are still good today but we have better testing equipment, but we used those instruments, machines to build the modern machinery.  

There are a couple of others.  

One I recommend is Testing Machine Tools and The Foundations of Mechanical Accuracy sold thru Moore special tool.

There a couple of others that I can'r recall now.  But the book your thinking of is the Connelly book I bet.  I am always going to write one, but never seem to find the time.  Maybe when I retire.  I do have a DVD I sell on Ebay and on demand viewing.  but it is only scraping and not rebuilding.


----------



## LEEQ (Mar 10, 2013)

I went to ebay to get your dvd, and I couldn't find it. Just a set by Mike Stets. What should I look for?


----------



## Uglydog (Mar 10, 2013)

Is this the text?

http://www.mooretool.com/publications.html


----------



## Richard King (Mar 10, 2013)

Opps......I forgot to re-list it...it's on there now.   Mine only shows scraping and not rebuilding.  That's why you should come to one of my seminars sometime.   And Yes that's the Moore book I was talking about.  One thing about the Moore book, the are talking millionths and tenths   so it can scare some people if they are used to working in thousands.   The book is worth it as long as you understand the scrapers were Journeymen.  So beginners need to open up the spec's.  until you get good.


----------

